# Boss Audio SK462 - PHANTOM SKULL 250 Watt 4" x 6" 2-Way



## ƒÆ§tÇµm (Feb 5, 2011)

Boss Audio has an ace in the hole with the Phantom Skull. Enthusiasts no longer have to choose between sound quality and SPL when selecting a 2-way woofer - the Phantom Skull excels highly at both. Many may balk at the glowing eyed skull emblem, but the "you get what you pay for" cliche does not apply to this product. The driver just has too many outstanding attributes to not give it a serious look if you are in the market for ultra high-end sound quality woofers.


----------



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

You're joking, right?


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Yeh... He has to be joking. These swat meet louies are hideous to say the least.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

FartinInTheTub said:


> Yeh... He has to be joking. These swat meet louies are hideous to say the least.



I think a larged percentace of users here are too young to get that reference. I wish I was one of them
Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

I may or may not have that song on the USB stick in my car :inout:


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Damn, I was all ready to take a ride in the way back machine, and damn thing says it cantbe played on mobile devices..nowi wanna hear "cake boy" and "my hooptie." Lol I know damn well if I bring this up to 36g, she'll just tell me she was like 6 when it came out.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## crispin (May 23, 2011)

I call BS!!


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

> PHANTOM SKULL Series loudspeakers utilize high quality poly injection cones with rubber surrounds for top performance. A custom tooled bridge houses midranges and tweeters for outstanding mid and high frequency response. Custom feature to the PHANTOM SKULL Series loudspeakers provide extra visual excitement when SKULL eyes light-up to the beat of the music.
> 
> Boss Audio SK462 - PHANTOM SKULL 250 Watt 4" x 6" 2-Way Car Speakers - PAIR:
> 
> ...


That's a LOT of speaker for 20 dollars!!!


----------

